#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-02-15
<Akern> Bonsoir à tous! je suis un petit nouveau parmi vous, je viens donc voir en quoi je peux me rendre utile!
<YoBoY> salut Akern, pas grand monde ici en ce moment pour t'aider. C'est plus simple de demander sur la liste de discussion
<Akern> j'ai envoyé un mail sur la liste! mais ça fait quelques minutes, je n'attends pas de réponse immédiate. C'est juste qu'en tant que bleusaille, je cherche un petit peu là où je peux servir en fait
<teolemon> ah zut
<teolemon> j'arrive trop tard
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-02-12
<yayel> J'ai toujours des Timeout error sur launchpad.
<yayel> J'ai essayé plusieurs centaines de fois de recharger les pages et je n'ai que des time out...
<YoBoY> c'est un des gros point noirs de launchpad, et ils ont pas l'air pressés de corriger :(
<yayel> Bon, déjà je suis content de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul ;-)
<yayel> Mais s'il ne font aucun effort, on ne peut même pas contribuer...
<YoBoY> launchpad est pas totalement ouvert… et à part rapporter des bugs… bref, on se plaint régulièrement, il y a eu des améliorations, mais pas assez
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-02-14
<yayel> Bon, je n'y arrive pas du tout... c'est décourageant.
<yayel> Il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen d'accéder aux chaines à traduire ?
<sombr3toile> bonsoir !
<sombr3toile> je viens de comprendre que le salon était vide.... bye !
